# W-34/70



## boybrewer (28/1/14)

As the title suggests . My son wanted to make a pilsner . He picked up a packet of W - 34/70 dry yeast ( Fermentis ) . I am currently doing a diacetyl rest raising the temp up a degree everyday to 18* C . My question is ; is this necessary for this type of yeast ? 


Thanks in advance .

Beerbelly


----------



## GalBrew (28/1/14)

Can't do any harm. I have used this yeast and also did a D-rest at 18deg.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (28/1/14)

From my very hazy memory I did too, about 16 I think, then lagered for 4 weeks. Beer turned out superb.

Might have to add a lager to the list miself


----------



## dicko (29/1/14)

Imo this yeast will throw some sulphur notes at times and benefits greatly from a D rest and a long lagering period.
It is important to pitch the correct amount of yeast. 
Underpitching may result in the smell of a farting brewery horse 

I find it to be a great yeast for most lagers if dry yeast is your choice.


----------



## slcmorro (29/1/14)

I've found it's a great yeast in the handful of times I've used it. Definitely echo the statements of others, making sure you pitch enough. I've brewed the exact same beer twice with W34/70, once a 20L 1.050 with just the one packet, and the second time the exact same beer onto the yeast cake. The 2nd beer was ten times better. It's a little extra cost and effort to buy another packet or make a starter, but it's definitely worth it. I wash and reuse my yeast 3-4 times if not pitching back onto a cup or two of slurry, and it's lasted in the fridge for 3+ months and fired up pretty quickly thereafter every time.

My favourite ferment temp is 12c, and then a 2 degree hike per day to 18c, and then a 2 degree hike down to 12c once more, before just setting it to 1c and walking away for some time.


----------

